# When to start Fenugreek?



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd like to take Fenugreek to help my supply when this baby comes. I had supply problems early on with DD.

When do I start taking it?

Jenn


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

How do you know your supply will be low? Did you have problems with your first child?


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

I had supply issues the first several weeks with her and had to supplement with formula. We got it figured out, but the first few weeks weren't fun.

Jenn


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think you can sart fenugreek right away but I would wait a few days so that you can gauge what your milk supply will be. You've aleady nursed a baby so I wouldn't want to see you get engorged.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

If it's going to work it will be within' usually about 36 hours, so you don't have to start taking it far in advance.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

I would say don't take anything until you've established that your milk supply is low. You cannot take fenugreek during pregnancy, so you can't "stock up" before baby arrives anyway.

Give you and baby a bit to settle in and see how the supply seems to be doing before adding anything. Having a low milk supply with a previous baby is not necessarily an indicator of what will happen this time.


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah, i would wait too...for me fenugreek works TOO good, so the few times i took it, due to paranoia of not having enough i ended up super engorged, with a plugged duct and squirting all over
good luck!


----------



## BraydenParkermommy (Dec 3, 2007)

There are times when I get paranoid that my supply is dwindling (my son is 8 months and I have to pump while at work). I bought some fenugreek this weekend, but how much do you take and how often?

Megan, :2bfbabe: Mommy to Brayden 6/7/07


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

www.kellymom.com has the doses for the different mg levels of fenugreek.

Jenn


----------

